# iphone doesn't sync



## Over It (Oct 5, 2008)

I recently bought an iphone and have downloaded itunes to my Windows XP PC. I have tried everything to sync the iphone with itunes, however, nothing is working. I have reinstalled itunes several times, updated drivers, called Apple support and Microsoft support (both could not work it out). I dont think it's a fault with the USB port because my other Sony MP3 player connects without issue. My girlfriend's ipod also does not sync (although it is an old 'brick' of an ipod). Does anyone have a suggestion??? I dont know much about IT and I dont know what else I could do to resolve this.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Is it recognized by the computer when you connect it?
Does iTunes see it as a connected device?
What errors, if any, are you seeing? Be specific with exact text.


----------



## Over It (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for responding. The PC makes that sound when you plug the iphone into the USB. In itunes, sync does not highlight as an option in the file menu, it stays grayed out and you cannot select it. Other than that there are no error messages, at all. It just doesn't happen. Is it something that I haven't done or do you think it might be a fault with the USB port?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you installing the most recent version of iTunes? Did you get an errors during the install?


----------



## Over It (Oct 5, 2008)

I update itunes each time a new version is available and do not get any error messages during install. There is no change to the sync issue each time itunes is update.


----------

